

Best online HTML editor? - dennisvdvliet

My dad wants a small website and learn some HTML/CSS (which is cool I think for somebody who is almost 60). He needs my help sometimes.<p>To make it a bit easier the best would be a online editor to which me and my dad can login and edit the html. Any suggestions?
======
g2e
I suggest codeacademy if all he wants to do is learn some HTML/CSS. He can try
stuff out on JSFiddle.net by editing he HTML and CSS textboxes.

------
revorad
<http://weebly.com> is quite good.

------
00001101
Jsbin

------
iamjustin
I recently found <https://thimble.webmaker.org/> which seems pretty cool. I
don't know if it's the best, but it's seems pretty good for beginners.

